
Ask HN: What is your New Year Resolution for 2016? - christopherDam
What is your New Year Resolution. What are the things you want to avoid in 2016?
======
Tomte
Letting go of self-hatred and excessive self-criticism.

Yes, I planned to write another article for my website today. Or the last two
weeks. I still haven't done it. Does it matter?

Yes, I have "wasted" some hours winning Civilization V with the Shoshone. Is
that really a problem?

~~~
christopherDam
Great for first point I also need to work. BTW want to read your article if
you write post it here.

